# Hedgehog Escape!



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

My friend Cathy found a game at REI called "Hedgehog Escape" 50 spine tingling challenges to solve! By Popular Playthings. You have to roll the hedgehogs across the lawn toward the mom hedgie and avoid the badgers. ages 8-adult. Lots of FUN!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.rei.com/product/794918

I like the momma hedgehog but those babies just look funky.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Haha it looks great i want one.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

The babies look like little peanuts. :shock: 
But I still want to play!! Maybe I'll get it as a random present for hedgedaddy. :lol:


----------

